# Chausson flash 02



## 129544 (Nov 16, 2009)

We have just bought an 08 57 plate Flash 02 on a Ford Transit base. Are there any problems, issues that anyone is aware of that we should keep an eye out for? This is our first MH, so any tips would be good.


----------



## 131140 (Feb 5, 2010)

*Chausson Flash 02 manuals*



Hello! I have a motorhome Ford Chausson Flash 02 ym 2007. In Budapest somebody broke in my car and stole all manuals and much more. I would be very greatfull, if anyone could send me copies of the maunuals in english, in german, in swedish or in finnish. I will pay the costs of course. Greetings from Finland with much snow!


----------

